# Revolectrix Powerlab 6 Error



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Pic of setup and some screen shots of the software program if it helps...


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump....Anybody??


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

if you are using any of the "high power" presets or go above a certain current you are required to use the sense lines. Plug in the 9 pin connector on the front and follow the wiring in the manual. I don't recall my setting but for mine the left most is ground and the one next to it is cell positive.

Just noticed, the wiring/connectors you are using won't work well at 20A those are going to get VERY hot!
I'd suggest some 10 awg with ring terminals for 20A, 8 awg or dual 10 awg with good rings for 40A


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmmmm...mine didn't come with the 9 pin connector. I guess that's a seperate option you have to purchase?

Thanks for the tip on the cable size, guess I'll order another set when I order the connector mentioned above.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I just bought this and soldered on a couple alligator clilps.
http://www.usastore.revolectrix.com/Products_2/Cellpro-PowerLab-6-EC5-version_2/Cellpro-JST-PA-Battery-Pigtail-10-9-Position

The cables they sell aren't good for high currents, I just used a couple banana plugs and soldered 8 awg wire to one end and crimped on some ring terminals that worked with the CA60's The cables are about 10" long and the set up works very well.

This cable might do 20A but I would recommend shortening it to about 10-12" there is no need for the fuses unless you are accident prone.

http://www.usastore.revolectrix.com/Products_2/Cellpro-PowerLab-6-EC5-version_2/Cellpro-PowerLab-Stackable-40A-Safety-Banana-Plug-Cable_2


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, so I now have the Balance Cable and 12 Guage Banana Jack leads. Everything seems to be working, except the discharge doesn't stop when I would expect it too. 

I'm trying to bottom balance my cells, so I'm discharging them 1 by 1 down to 2.5V, then holding there until the discharge amps hit 1 (C/10 and I have the pack set as 10000 mAH in the PL6, wouldn't go up to 100 AH). As a backup, I also have the CV phase set to timeout after 5 mins. However, the discharge cycle doesn't stop at 1 amp or at 5 mins (both happen at almost the same time BTW). Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Below is a pic of my new setup and a few screen shots of settings.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Looks like you are set up nicely now. I believe you can set it to 99999 to give you basically a 100Ah setting.
The termination current isn't exact on these things. I've never used the timer.

When testing the one and only CA100 I've ever tested, I had good results with my 60Ah settings.
capacity 60000
termination c/20
CCCV to 2.5v

it left the cell at 2.79v after 48 hours which was perfect for the 2.75v bottom voltage, requiring only slight tweaking with a resistor.


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Highest it will let me go is 81915 mAh for whatever reason...odd number. So far, looks like my cells are bouncing back up to 2.702, 2.703 or so after 24 hours (just started yesterday). Maybe I'll try using your #'s to see if it starts cutting off on its own. Not so fun having to babysit it...


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Did you get it to terminate properly?
I've never had that issue with either of my PL6's and I've gone through ~300 A123 pouches, 130ish CALB 60's, some TS 100's and a CALB 100.

They definitely don't terminate at the exact current but they do terminate. Have you babysat one cell and let it terminate on it's own to see if it's an acceptable place?

I recall mine terminating at ~0.75A on the CV discharge phase when set to 60,000mah and c/20 but I believe it did that fairly consistently.


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

C/20 @ 60Ah is 3 amps, and it doesn't terminate until 0.75V? Your not kidding about not being accurate. 

I haven't yet let one terminate on its own, might play around with it tonight?

One question for you though, how did you keep your 12V battery discharged so you could use the regenerative discharge? Since I'm only discharging cells, my battery is full and the PL6 keeps switching to the internal discharge at 8A...takes a while this way.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

SCEV said:


> C/20 @ 60Ah is 3 amps, and it doesn't terminate until 0.75V? Your not kidding about not being accurate.
> 
> I haven't yet let one terminate on its own, might play around with it tonight?
> 
> One question for you though, how did you keep your 12V battery discharged so you could use the regenerative discharge? Since I'm only discharging cells, my battery is full and the PL6 keeps switching to the internal discharge at 8A...takes a while this way.


When I did mine I was doing a full cycle ending in discharge. So I put in 30ish Ah then took out 60ish. Doing the full cycle I always ended up with a small difference in favour of discharge so on occasion I had to charge the battery.

In your case I would hook up a car radio/12v to 120v inverter/12v fan(s)/headlight, anything that you can power with 12v that will balance the energy that you are putting in.


----------



## SCEV (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, I discharge my 12V Lead Acid battery, and tried again with my same settings. It now discharges at 20A down to 2.5V, and holds it there down to around 1.3A and cuts off. The 5 min timer still doesn't do anything, but the C/10 = 1A seems to be working great. I guess it's something to do with regen discharge vs. internal discharge that the PL6 doesn't like.


----------

